# walked right into a trap



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I knew a meeting with @JtAv8tor and @Hickorynut was going end in a noob beatdown, even predicted it to my wife, but went ahead and took my chances. Lets just say its good we were in a public place, though entering the VIP lounge was an unexpected risk I wasn't prepared for. JT laid his carryon luggage sized travel humidor on the table and proceeded to throw EZ cigars at me for at least 5 minutes straight asking rhetorical questions like, "have you had one of these yet? Well here!" lol. The first of which being the EZ Masquerade which I only even SAW for the first time yesterday in one of his posts. He was throwing around names like "Irish Car Bomb", "Beer Pong", "Blessed Leaf", etc etc. My head is still spinning (that could be from the excellent Masquerade but I can't be sure).

Just when I thought I had escaped with a shred of dignity and sanity, albeit battered and bruised, Hick throws what he calls a "blue plate special" at me in the parking lot. Yeah ok, a fiver of smokes I've never had, one I've never heard of, and all this in the parking lot of the lounge. I escaped narrowly but with significant damage. At trap it was, and if @mrolland5500 hadn't been on a jobsite there's no telling what might have happened.

Seriously though it was great meeting you guys this afternoon, and well worth a peeved Mama at home. Thanks again!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

You shoulda known you were gonna get beat on with those hooligans! 
Glad you’re still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s a good deal right there, enjoy buddy


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you file a police report for assault ? What a hit, glad to hear you were able to limp home


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

And the beatings continue... I think you’re lucky to be alive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Had a great time ! Always fun to meet up with members in person


Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the best thread I've read in a while.. I love seeing yunz guys get together and beat each other up in person

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Be wary of this traveler.....while your thinking nOob.. @greasemonger is fortifying an impressive cache of weapons. Happy to have this member as Puff-Kin.....I wouldn't want to be on his bad side....

Missed you @mrolland5500 and coulda used your help managing these miscreants!

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Be wary of this traveler.....while your thinking nOob.. @greasemonger is fortifying an impressive cache of weapons. Happy to have this member as Puff-Kin.....I wouldn't want to be on his bad side....
> 
> Missed you @mrolland5500 and coulda used your help managing these miscreants!
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


Whoa what a stompin well you got off a little easy I had a emergency city repair that I didnt get finished with until 4am but I've got something for that azz son!!!! Even if I have to do a drive by!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Whoa what a stompin well you got off a little easy I had a emergency city repair that I didnt get finished with until 4am but I've got something for that azz son!!!! Even if I have to do a drive by!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Trust me...return fire was pre-packaged! 4am sucks when you are working.....you'll need extra 7-Eleven coffee today. Bwahahaha.....

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

mrolland5500 said:


> Whoa what a stompin well you got off a little easy I had a emergency city repair that I didnt get finished with until 4am but I've got something for that azz son!!!! Even if I have to do a drive by!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Zoinks!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Trust me...return fire was pre-packaged! 4am sucks when you are working.....you'll need extra 7-Eleven coffee today. Bwahahaha.....
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


Bwahahahaha.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@UBC03 I couldn't agree more! Very cool seeing these outstanding brothers meeting up and wreaking havoc on one another. Great experience and good times for sure!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Love a good member herf! Everybody walks away bruised and battered!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I love reading these threads. Good stuff.
Also, @greasemonger, do they look like their avatar pics in person?
I find that's how I remember and picture everyone online, by their online picture.
Great smack down guys!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> I love reading these threads. Good stuff.
> Also, @*greasemonger*, do they look like their avatar pics in person?
> I find that's how I remember and picture everyone online, by their online picture.
> Great smack down guys!


Yep, exactly like them. I look like an ashtray too lol.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

mrolland5500 said:


> Bwahahahaha.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew! Evaded @mrolland5500 this afteroon. Leaving the D'ville Post office as we speak!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

O man what a beatin, glad you was able to make it home after that beat down. Man o man


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Whew! Evaded @mrolland5500 this afteroon. Leaving the D'ville Post office as we speak!


Whoa wait one freaking second what?????

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

mrolland5500 said:


> Whoa wait one freaking second what?????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I had to sample off Huey Rd, but had to get them to the lab off Chamblee Tucker at spaghetti jxn ASAP after I shipped the MAW. Back at the orifice now lol. Yall planning to smoke tonight?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> I had to sample off Huey Rd, but had to get them to the lab off Chamblee Tucker at spaghetti jxn ASAP after I shipped the MAW. Back at the orifice now lol. Yall planning to smoke tonight?


Lmao...you trying to get another kitchen pass ?

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

''''yep, it's become a sickness....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Lmao...you trying to get another kitchen pass ?
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


She was pissed last night because, without telling me, she was planning on taking mini-me to daycare for the first time today. I slept in and went with her, then went to work. Even though I was out that way, I had to get those samples to the lab. I wanted to though, instead I have to smoke on the deck.


----------

